# Fancy yourself a climber? Pt. II - Fargo is Sunday



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Fargo Hill-climb is Back. HTFU! Make it to the top, get a patch :thumbsup: 

https://www.lawheelmen.org/schedule.htm

Just looking at the photos makes my palms sweat. 

Map


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Have fun.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Isn't Duane St. off of Silver Lake Blvd harder?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

il sogno said:


> Have fun.


you too! I'll be in Solvang.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Hollywood said:


> you too! I'll be in Solvang.


I'll be in Santa Cruz.


----------

